# Marathons



## Fletcher (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a friend that I have known for about seven years and I have never seen him work out once. He's decided that since he has never set a major goal and worked to achieve it, he wants to run a marathon. I'm the only person he knows that exercises at all, so even though I don't know anything about running, he's asked me to help him train. Does anyone have any advice on training for such a big goal, or even for getting someone who has never worked out into decent shape?


----------



## Henderson (Apr 23, 2006)

Fletcher said:
			
		

> I have a friend that I have known for about seven years and I have never seen him work out once. He's decided that since he has never set a major goal and worked to achieve it, he wants to run a marathon. I'm the only person he knows that exercises at all, so even though I don't know anything about running, he's asked me to help him train. Does anyone have any advice on training for such a big goal, or even for getting someone who has never worked out into decent shape?


 
According to you, your friend doesn't work out at all.  He is *YEARS* from even _thinking_ about running a marathon.  And, by your own admission, you know nothing about training for running.  Your friend needs to find a knowledgeable person to help him in his quest.  Do not be too proud, to say you can't help him.  He needs to start running. Every day. Every day. Every day.  Then enter short races to build up. 5K, 10K, etc, etc.  During my time in the Army, I could run 3 miles in under 15:30, which ain't too shabby.  Even then, I wouldn't have even considered 26.2 miles.

Just my $.02

Respects...


----------



## Lisa (Apr 23, 2006)

Tell him to get a qualified trainer to help him out.  Take is slow.  He won't or shouldn't be considering running any marathons in the near future.  Tell him you are not qualified to help him out.  Is this guy in bad shape?  Should he be taking on such a noble goal, is he physically capable of doing hard training.  Perhaps also suggest a visit to his doctor to make sure he is well enough to start training.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 23, 2006)

It's possible, but he is going to have to push hard, and cross train.  Running is rough on the body until it gets used too it.  For a while much of his training should probably be lower impact, like a eliptical or swimming, running once or twice a week and building up the distance and the speed.  Probably mixed in with a lot of waliking....

But best to find him a fitness coach and get them working with him.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 23, 2006)

Fletcher said:
			
		

> I have a friend that I have known for about seven years and I have never seen him work out once. He's decided that since he has never set a major goal and worked to achieve it, he wants to run a marathon. I'm the only person he knows that exercises at all, so even though I don't know anything about running, he's asked me to help him train. Does anyone have any advice on training for such a big goal, or even for getting someone who has never worked out into decent shape?


 
First off, as Lisa stated, he needs to see his doctor for an ok first. A Personal trainer is a good suggestion as well, but have him see his doctor FIRST. Trainers can get him well along the road but they are not physicians and cannot tell if he has or does not have an underlying condition that could be trouble for him as he begins to train and stress his body.

I don't know that it will take _years _for him to get there, but he does need to start out slowly. Walks first (perhaps even the first month or more), then brisk walks, then after some time (and a PHYSICIAN's OK) _walk/brisk walk/jog/cool down walk set_.

BTW, tell your friend your proud of him. This could be a life altering goal for him. He has my respects! :asian:


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I don't know that it will take _years _for him to get there...


JR & Fletcher...I suppose my use of bold-faced *YEARS* was rather discouraging.  I didn't mean to imply a decade or anything like that.  Simply that building up the body to the point of enduring a 26 mile run cannot be done in a few months.  I am thinking 2-3 yrs. to take someone from a sedentary regimen to marathon runner.



			
				Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> BTW, tell your friend your proud of him.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Fletcher (Apr 24, 2006)

He isn't expecting to be able to do this anytime soon. I'm really just gonna be around as a training partner helping to keep him motivated, which I think might be a problem but I want him to succeed. I'm going to make sure he knows that he should see a doctor before he starts training.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't see a marathon as being out of reach on a two year timeframe.  My wife went from essentially zero (out of shape, but had run/swam in high school) to doing multiple sprint and olympic length triathlons, a couple of half-marathons, a marathon, and the Seattle-to-Portland bike ride (1 day) in a two year period.  She had a great coach and training group that took her through this, and I would recommend the same.  If you live near a metropolitan area there are running clubs and trainers who can provide the proper regimen and moral support needed for major endeavors like this.  

Lamont


----------



## rutherford (Apr 24, 2006)

There are also probably local Marathons that have relay teams competing.  This is a good goal to set along the way to the bigger one and allows him to run a marathon without having to do the whole distance himself.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Apr 24, 2006)

Of course I don't know your friends health history, age, or physical problems but assuming he is fairly average as far as health, age, etc goes a marathon is not out of reach with the proper coaching.

My sister's entire family are marathon runners.  Both my sister and her husband were in their mid-40's when they started this project and since have run a couple of marathons each.  The trick is to hook up with the right people.  The Running Room (which has locations all over the world http://www.runningroom.com/hm/ ) is the group that helped them train.  With their program your friend will reach his goal.

The best help you can give your friend is to point him in the right direction.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 25, 2006)

Lots to say here-I'll try to be coherent....

If your friend's goal is merely to finish a marathon, he can realistically do so in less than a year. Consider: if he's not morbidly obese, and reasonably tall,  he can practically walk the thing at an average of 5 miles per hour, and finish in a little over 5 hours-jsut as well as Sean "P Diddy" Combs and better than Oprah finshed in the New York Marathon-no big deal at all, at least, to me.....If his goal is to truly test himself, though, and improve himself along the way, he's got his work cut out for him, and I have a few suggestions.

While everyone offered really good advice, one of the first and foremost things I would recommend would be to obtain a gait analysis and coaching in _the right way for him to run._ Not everyone runs the same, and no, as a certified personal trainer I can say that most personal trainers do not offer this sort of coaching-it makes a world of difference.

If your friend is overweight, he should lose the weight with moderate cardio and weight lifting along with some running/training before undertaking any distances in excess of three miles. Having run marathons at a svelete -and much younger-185lbs., and a muscular but much heavier 265 lbs., trust me,runnning at distance is easier at lower weight for a variety of reasons, but especially on the knees, feet and ankles-while I'll never see 185 or 265 again, I can say that I noticed the difference between 230 and 215-it means that much- That running should probably be on a track, and alternating running 220 yds. with walking 220 yds..

This is also very important-choose the race carefully! My first marathon, more than 20 yrs ago, was the Long Island Marathon-mostly flat with easy hills and good weather, and I finished handily after training for a short time, but it was an easy race. Two or three months later, I ran the Yonkers Marathon-ridiculous hills, hot and humid, and it almost made me quit. If it had been my first, I'd have never done another......this lesson has stayed with me: my first 100 mile race was the Javelina Jundred in Phoenix, Arizona-relatively flat, predictable weather, not too tough. While I've done the course at Leadville,CO., I haven't actually run the race yet, and can expect not to finish-it's got ridiculous terrain, huge  altitude changes, unpredictable weather-_men go mad!_-and it's a wonder no one has died running it yet-but someday I'll finish, and I'm no runnner......at least, not much of one.....

You and he should also look at Carmichael Training Systems-they specialize in taking the non-runner to  marathon, ultra-martahon, triathlon and adventure race capable.

Good luck, and make sure your friend has *fun!!* That is the most important thing.......


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 25, 2006)

How long does your friend have to train until the marathon?


----------



## Fletcher (Apr 26, 2006)

He's 21 and a smaller guy, short and not a whole lot of muscle. The annual marathon that's here in St. Louis is sometime in April(I think) so it will be in a year, but if he isn't ready I'm pretty sure there are half-marathons and some other endurance races that he can sign up for to see where he's at. I worked put with him for the first time yesterday and we did a 5 minute walk to warmup then alternated jogging for 60 seconds and walking for 90 for a total of 20 minutes then cooled down and streched. He made it through that without a whole lot of trouble and we are supposed to do it again tommorow. Thanks for the input everyone, I'll check out those websites that were recommended.


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, if he is doing it this month there is chance if him getting fit for it.


----------

